# How many people are doing all day sits?



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I am off starting Monday till the 17th and going to start some all day sits in portage and lake cty.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

It's tough, but you cant kill anything in your truck or house...the more you're out, the greater your odds are for making a kill...I used to do it...good luck.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I hunted just about all day yesterday. Lots of marching and chasing. It slowed down mid day, but picked back up all afternoon. I already filled my buck tag, I just wanted to see the show.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

supercanoe said:


> I hunted just about all day yesterday. Lots of marching and chasing. It slowed down mid day, but picked back up all afternoon. I already filled my buck tag, I just wanted to see the show.


Got any pics of the buck for us? We love pictures here.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have pictures, no idea how to post them. I'm low tech. Two marchers have gone by in the last 10 minutes. I have seen 5 marchers and 3 chases this morning.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Upload a file then click the picture you want to upload


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

catfishhunterjames said:


> Upload a file then click the picture you want to upload


You lost me at upload. I don't know how to upload. I have them on my phone, I can email and text all day long. But I don't know how to post pictures. I read the directions on here, but did not figure it out.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

If you are on a computer where you type this message then click post reply beside it "upload a file"


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

If your off work ya might as well be hunting . All days sits are tough. But once you've made entry to your stand it doesn't make sense to leave unless you've got a spec evening stand in mind . I see a large percentage of my bigger deer between 9 and 2 hunting in the timber or near thick fields which act as doe bedding cover .


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Well sat all day saw a 6 and 8 both small just going back to bed down and two does all before 11 am. Then saw them again at 5 . Was not easy sitting all day. But back at it in the morning but not sitting all day have to vote.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

supercanoe said:


> You lost me at upload. I don't know how to upload. I have them on my phone, I can email and text all day long. But I don't know how to post pictures. I read the directions on here, but did not figure it out.


supercanoe, you sound like me. I am not computer smart. I have no clue how to do that either.


----------

